# Mini survival kits you can't lose!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Survival kit you'll never lose and bangles for the outback of everywhere!

Little boy in coat survival kit:

[1] Two 4"x4" cotton squares.
[2] Orange crayon and paraffin.
[3] Office style staple gun.

Take the orange crayon and melt it into an ounce of paraffin wax.

Dip the cotton squares into the wax,hang up and allow to cool.

Contents of the kit:
A small spool of fishing line.30 feet should be plenty.
5 Small fishing hooks.you can catch other things besides fish with them.
4 band aids.
4 alcohol swabs.
4 exacto knife blades.
4 sting swabs.
1 small magnifying glass.
3 suture kits.
1 tube of crazy glue.for deep cuts.
20 feet of surveyor's line.
10 birthday candles.light and fire starter.
20 waterproof matches.fire starter.

Lay out one of the treated squares and assemble the contents.
Lay the other square on top and seal the edges with a hot steam iron.
Allow to cool and staple the corners and once in the middle.
Tack sew it into the liner of your jacket.once on each corner should do.

Survivalist bangle necklace.

On two feet of sink-chain place:
A magnesium fire kit.
A small quality construction Swiss army knife.
A shatterproof magnifying glass with a cover like a jewelers loop.
A micro multi tool.
A Small LED flashlight.
A small polished stainless mirror.

Put it on and wear it.


----------

